# harpersfield dam



## tjc7t7 (Aug 16, 2009)

A while ago i had heard some reports about the hapersfield dam on the grand how it was in need of repair and how a few options were to build a new one just below the old or to relocate it to painsville somewhere or to just eliminate it. i have not heard any thing in a while. has any one heard any thing on what they have decided to do? i had taken a ride down there and it looks like they have started some surveying.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

dams are outdated. they should let it go.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

They decided to keep the Dam in place. From my understanding its main use is to keep Lamprey's from moving upstream. I've seen them apply Lampricide treatments there, causes the river to turn almost white for awhile but does help keep them in check I guess.


----------

